# Italy/ Denmark -



## JackF (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello,
I’ve just joined the forum. I hope everyone is safe and well!

I’m a U.K. (British) national with a valid British passport who is resident in Denmark with a valid CPR Number.

My question relates to how long I can spend in another European country now that I have Danish residency?

Or is my time restricted because I have a U.K. passport? Meaning the 90 days in and 180-day period?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## JackF (Dec 11, 2020)

Sorry is my question was general but it should be directed towards Italy as I own a small house there.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You should be able to wander around the Schengen zone at will. The only issue might be how long Denmark lets you stay outside and still remain resident.


----------



## JackF (Dec 11, 2020)

NickZ said:


> You should be able to wander around the Schengen zone at will. The only issue might be how long Denmark lets you stay outside and still remain resident.


Thanks for the response. I’ve send an email to My Europe and they are I’ll reply within 1-week. I’ll post their response here.


----------



## JackF (Dec 11, 2020)

NickZ said:


> You should be able to wander around the Schengen zone at will. The only issue might be how long Denmark lets you stay outside and still remain resident.





JackF said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ve send an email to My Europe and they are I’ll reply within 1-week. I’ll post their response here.


Details of response here:

“British citizens living in Denmark and having obtained a Danish CPR-number will receive a letter from SIRI via e-boks in November 2020 with information on the new application procedure.

A residence document issued under the Withdrawal Agreement only grants residence rights in the EU state of issuance, in this case Denmark. However British citizens will be exempted from short stay visa requirements when travelling in the Schengen-area for up to 90 days.

Until the new residence document is issued, it is recommended to bring existing residence documents issued under EU-rules (“EU-registreringsbevis”/”EU-opholdskort”) when travelling to and from Denmark in order to prove a residence right beyond 90 days for the purpose of border checks.”.


----------

